# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Reconhecimento ao Mestre

## Julio Macieira

:yb677: 

A sua benção, Grande Mestre João

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Excelente foto Julio!
Parabens! :Palmas:

----------


## João Ribeiro

Júlio,

está muito boa, mas permite fazer uma pequena correcção;
acho que esbatido a toda a volta fica melhor para não se ver a imprefeição do recorte sobre o fundo preto.



5* :SbOk:  

Abraços,
João

----------

